# looking for black inert fine gravel



## PoohBear (May 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find an economically priced, dark colored, preferably black, inert gravel of the correct size for plants?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Not sure how fine you want it, but Tahitian moon sand is very nice! Good luck with your search and let us know how your tank turns out


----------



## PoohBear (May 19, 2007)

I've used Tahitian Moon Sand before, but it was a little too fine for me. It scratched up an impeller and shaft on an AquaClear hob. Impeller actually rusted from the scratches and had to be replaced.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

The only other inert gravel I can think of that is black is those at petsmart/petco. You know what I'm talking about, I'm sure. Besides that, I highly recommend Eco-complete as well as the updated version of Fluorite which is somewhat darker than before. But both of those contain nutrients of some sort; good for plants, though.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I second the eco complete suggestion. I know you said an inert substrate, but besides the standard black gravel seen at pet stores I cant think of anything either. The eco will give you varying sizes in the substrate which makes it very nice to look at, plus its good for the plants. It can usually be had for around 20 bucks a bag as well, so not really all that bad.


----------



## PoohBear (May 19, 2007)

I am looking for something not too expensive. I have a 40 gallon tank and the lfs said I would need 6-8 bags of the Eco-Complete. At $20 a bag, it's more than I wanted to spend. I believe the standard black gravel at pet stores is painted that color. I don't want anything that is painted. I have a bucket of leftover flourite from a tank I did a couple of years ago. It isn't enough to do the 40 gallon, and I'd really like a black substrate now anyways.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Look for T-grade 3M colorquartz. Big 50 lb bags of it can be had for anywhere from 15-25 bucks or so depending on where you buy. It comes in all sorts of colors including black.

Eco-complete isn't a dark black. Its kinda brownish/dark grey.

-Charlie


----------



## PoohBear (May 19, 2007)

trackhazard said:


> Look for T-grade 3M colorquartz. Big 50 lb bags of it can be had for anywhere from 15-25 bucks or so depending on where you buy. It comes in all sorts of colors including black.
> 
> -Charlie


Where does one find T-grade 3M colorquartz? Sounds like it might fit the bill if I can find it.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

PoohBear said:


> I am looking for something not too expensive. I have a 40 gallon tank and the lfs said I would need 6-8 bags of the Eco-Complete. At $20 a bag, it's more than I wanted to spend. I believe the standard black gravel at pet stores is painted that color. I don't want anything that is painted. I have a bucket of leftover flourite from a tank I did a couple of years ago. It isn't enough to do the 40 gallon, and I'd really like a black substrate now anyways.


Eight bags is way to much for a 40g. Even Carib-Sea recommends one to two pounds per gallon. If each bag is 20lbs you would need 2 to 4 bags depending on how deep you want it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

PoohBear said:


> Where does one find T-grade 3M colorquartz? Sounds like it might fit the bill if I can find it.


You need to find a distributor in your area that carries 3M products. This product was designed, I believe, for use in swimming pools, so pool stores in your area may be a good place to start your search. It is inert and should not effect water quality. The only distributor in Ohio, to my knowledge, is in the Cleveland area. This product comes in two grades, S- grade which is fine like Tahitian Moon Sand, and T-grade which is perfect for Aquarium use. Definately stick with the T-grade.


----------

